# Angel day 144 - fluffy pictures



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Waiting on our FF doe to kid - on day 140...she is larger than the pics show, but not quite ready to pop yet. Got a nice little udder started (I think :shrug: )

























Our newest additions
This is Bonnie Blue, from Liz's place in PA...she's a sweet kid!









This is our Buttin' Head's buckling - Forrest Gump









Our Lost Valley Omega Red buckling - Omega's Legacy









Our Lost Valley Omega Red doeling - She needs a name - if anyone has any suggestions.....!









This adds several new lines to our older goats...hopefully we will have some good lookin' kids in years to come.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

They are all just gorgeous - specially Bonnie (ok I am partial - LOL)

your girl is looking really good and right on track to give you kids soon!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

looks like she has just a bit to go to fill that udder.

Kiddos are all real nice, what great additions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Oh .......I love them all .......just beautiful..........  :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Love your kids!  Looks like soon to me, I'll say she'll kid on her 145 day. I not a good guess though! :idea:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Very pretty goats!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Ligs are loose, but there...however, udder is FILLING! Some discharge.... Going to start putting her in the kidding shed tonight, if she lasts that long!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

My goodness, you do have some great looking additions with the "younger generation"!
As far as a name suggestion on the little buckskin doeling, Peaches comes to mind.

Angel is a very pretty doe! I like her color pattern.....and I'm guessing that her :girl: :girl: will be arriving on day 145.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

  Thanks Liz! From your 'fingers' to God's ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*



> Ligs are loose, but there...however, udder is FILLING! Some discharge.... Going to start putting her in the kidding shed tonight, if she lasts that long!


 Oh yeah... babies soon....... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Ligaments are pretty well gone, and she looks like a holstein cow! Put her in the kidding shed...planning on checking on her throughout the night. She is a FF, so not exactly sure what is in store.... Had an easy kidding with my first doe's freshening in March, so I hope that this one goes well also. Hope to report that we have a few doe kids tomorrow morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 140 and new kids (pic heavy)*

I hope so too! I'll be checking posts in the morning before I leave for work! Prayers for an uneventful and healthy kidding!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 and new kids (pic heavy)*

Lots of grunting and groaning, ligs are completely gone (have been since about dark last night). She is up/down, up/down, and has a lot of mucus discharge. No honest pushing yet. Babies are moving around. Hopefully soon...(it was a LONG night!) My 8 year old DD insisted on staying with the doe in the kidding shed...she fell asleep on the floor - but she insisted that I stay with her. Not a lot of room in there for me, sleeping daughter and pregnant doe! Hopefully - babies by noon??? How long can they go once ligs vanish??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 144 - no babies yet...*

usualy 12 hours till pushing. She is probably waiting for you to leave her alone to start teh pushing. My very friendly doe waited till I was ignoring her and not looking directly at her to finaly start pushing. I hear her mom is just like that. once she started pushing there was no going back so I went into the pen with her and she was ok but every other time I just sat wtih her she acted like nothing was going on


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Had a black and white buckling about 1:00...passed placenta about a half hour ago, but I still feel something. Had to go in to help the little buckling - he had shoulders stuck and once I got his legs coming out right, we were fine.

Stupid question...went back in to feel for anything unusual (basically because I couldn't believe the doe only had one kid in there)...should the uterus feel 'empty'? I can feel around something - I honestly think there is another baby in there - but not sure. Any thoughts??? She isn't pushing much, but she didn't push much with the first baby.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

you went into her like we talked about? yah it usualy feels empty and bumpy on the side walls.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Cute! (All of them) I suggest you name the doeling Bambi because she reminds me of a deer.
There could be another kid in there but I'm not sire hopefully someone else will be able to help you.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Adorable kid! 

It is pretty unmistakable when they have a kid still inutero...hopefully she was all done.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Congrats on the little one - what a cutie!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Love the B/W combo on the cutie!

I would think she would be done, if you went inside and didn't feel any kid parts, she's done, it will take a couple hours for the uterus to go down in size....and I am very glad Stacey was available to help.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

He is a real cutie...but I'm 3 for 3 on bucklings this year. They have all been healthy without any big problems, so for that I'm fortunate. Guess it's a good thing that I bought a few does this year...I can't rely on a 'home-grown' crop. 

I assume she is done and only had one baby. She is still very talkative...on the verge of annoying...maybe she just needs a nap.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

How far in did you go? Be sure to put a bolus or something in there for her uterus , as you may of introduced bacteria...this prevents her from any infection

When going in....put hand in ..and drop down into the uterus...You should just feel the placenta....with little bumpy thingys when you are feeling her inside .....if there is a kid you will feel something hard......the kid....

Being verbal............She may be talking to her new baby..

Congrats on the new addition......so cute............ :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Congrats on the new little one. :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Congrats! He's gorgeous! :stars:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 - another buckling!*

Mom is a FF with a REALLY nice udder...good attachments (a little higher in the rear would be okay), great capacity and good medial, nice teats and looks like decent orifaces...do I keep him? I certainly don't need 4 bucklings with only 5 does...and apparently, I'm not going to have any does born this year to retain....


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel day 144 - fluffy pictures + ????*

Dry pictures of our new buckling at almost 48 hrs. old.









...let the little guy outside for the first time and he is already getting in trouble!









Mom and boy outside...not a bad udder so far...









Does anyone else have a doe that sticks her tongue out all the time? She has done this almost constantly since having her buckling...any ideas??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup - some does do that. I dont know why I just know they can do that.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Her udder looks awfully full in that picture. Are you milking her to keep her producing? Also, with just a single you will want to milk her out twice a day, as a kid will usually pick one side or the other, not switch back and forth to keep it even.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't been milking her, but wondered if I should...guess the last post confirms that theory. Wish me luck...!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Her udder looks awfully full in that picture. Are you milking her to keep her producing? Also, with just a single you will want to milk her out twice a day, as a kid will usually pick one side or the other, not switch back and forth to keep it even.


 I agree ....keep her comfortable....you don't want her ...to stay tight to long ...she could get mastitis.....

As for the kid ...if the kid chooses one side of the udder(teat).......also teach him to suckle from the opposite side ...when the kid latches onto.. the 1st chosen side.....take the kid... and put him on the other side.....do this.. until he gets the hang of it.....on and off when you catch him..suckling ..he will learn both sides... and go back and forth ....my boers do ...when they have singles.......
it can be taught... :wink: :greengrin: 
The baby is small now and won't be able to keep up with her milk production ...but will get better at it....when he gets bigger.....but... keep an eye on momma... and make sure she is comfortable...

He is such a beautiful little baby....congrats...... :leap:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

4hmama said:


> I haven't been milking her, but wondered if I should...guess the last post confirms that theory. Wish me luck...!


Good luck! You (and she) will be just fine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, he is adorable all dried off. And I'm a sucker for black/white to begin with!

I would start milking her 2x a day as soon as you can, it will keep her production up as well as prevent the lopsided udder, the little guy will learn to eat from both sides, what I did with Binky was to completely empty the side that Bonnie was favoring so that she would have to go to the other...it also showed her that there was another source for milk.
It will take a good week before he learns, perseverance and patience pays off......especially when he is weaned and your does still has an even udder :greengrin:


----------

